# 72 E9 3.0 CS cooling help



## 535 rolls (Aug 16, 2012)

Next issue on my recent purchase is cooling - aside from a blown aftermarket radiator everything works.

I'm looking for originality but am open to upgrades if they fit the period. I'm open to other suggestions as well but the car has an intentional plan. I want to keep the car original however possible. The goal is to enhance the cars value investment wise and be able to still drive and enjoy it. No trailer or garage queens but I'm not going to resto-mod this car. I've got other rides that I've done some fairly radical mods to and will keep doing them. I love making an old car start, run, brake, turn and have modern car conveniences and comfort. Just not this car.

1. Do people find good aftermarket original style radiators and if so where?

2. Mine's not worth rebuilding or re-coring - what's a good aftermarket radiator for the 3.0CS. One that protects the aluminum head and maybe looks somewhat authentic?

Thanks

Yale


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

You'll probably get more responses at http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/


----------

